# Nearside wing mirror



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

On our B544 the offside wing mirror is quite fancy, with a small panoramic mirror at the top and adjustment by tilting the mirror within the frame.

The nearside wing mirror is just flat plain glass, with no fancy housing.

Our friend with a Hymer (his second) says that the nearside mirror is usually the same as the offside mirror and ours may be a replacement.

Does anyone else have a plain mirror on the nearside?

It does O.K. at the moment, but I am told that the panoramic mirror on the nearside is useful when travelling abroad.

Sadly, it looks expensive.

Cheers

LGC


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Never seen odd mirrors on motorhomes. I guess your plain one is not right. There must be some places you can get these. Maybe others will come up with the answer.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

*Different Mirrors*

Both my mirrors on my 644 are plain and I had problems abroad.

So I bought two tractor mirrors and fitted these instead and they give superb all round vision whether in England or abroad.

Details are:
Extra wide angle 'dead angle' mirror 9inch x 7inch (227 x 175mm)
www.commercialandplant.co.uk
Cost about £23.50 each


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Just fit a rear view blind spot mirror..

Blind Spot Mirror

Johnny F


----------

